# Racing at Mikes this Saturday.



## Big Phil

We will be racing this sat at 6.. I'm going to work on some rough spots and make a change to the rhythm section tomorrow it should be in good shape on race day.


----------



## mmorrow

larry bring some extra money.


----------



## bjm2978

I will be there hopefully rain holds off.


----------



## mmorrow

What does the rain have to do with it? 
got a roof?


----------



## Big Phil

mmorrow said:


> What does the rain have to do with it?
> got a roof?


Right even if it is hard rain and the far end gets wet thats an easy fix.


----------



## Doc Hepner

Mitch and I will be there. I have to see if my new MBX-6E will hang with the rest of the crowd.


----------



## wily

Roger....converted mbx6 or mbx6-e?


----------



## Doc Hepner

Hey Wily...converted MBX-6.

By the way...I now have all these left over gas parts for the MBX-6 X2. Is anyone interested in them?


----------



## nik77356

Mark would be!


----------



## kaotickc

Doc Hepner said:


> Hey Wily...converted MBX-6.
> 
> By the way...I now have all these left over gas parts for the MBX-6 X2. Is anyone interested in them?


What parts are there?


----------



## B4Maz

mmorrow said:


> larry bring some extra money.


Larry isnt on the forums. He hasnt figured out the interweb yet.


----------



## Doc Hepner

Fuel tanks, disk brake parts, clutch parts, end bells, servo/receiver/battery trays, precut unpainted bodies, engine mounts, fuel filters, linkage. You know...The stuff needed to run gas.


----------



## wily

What body you use Roger?


----------



## Doc Hepner

The stock MBX-6 body if it's not precut with the engine and fuel tank holes.


----------



## Big Phil

Chris dropped off my new lid..:dance:


----------



## Doc Hepner

Cool Phil!!! Is that your OFNA? If so, how did you get the 1/8 scale wheels and tires on it???


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Does Mugen make an E-buggy yet, or are they all conversions?


----------



## wily

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Does Mugen make an E-buggy yet, or are they all conversions?


Not yet....thats why I was grillin roger.


----------



## kstoracing

Looks, the sames as the old body he dropped off...lol.


You keep the same color scheme?

How much are the club races at Mikes? 15 or 20...lol?


----------



## wily

Big Phil said:


> Chris dropped off my new lid..:dance:


 I thought mine was bright....turn off the lights in that sucker!!


----------



## JammInChris

Big Phil said:


> Chris dropped off my new lid..:dance:


Are we allowing 1/8 scale wheels and tires now????


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

All ESC/Electric Motor/Battery/Tire/Wheel combinations are allowed in HARC races.

Must be a production 2wd or 4wd 1/10 SC with a body that has been produced specifically for those trucks.......only two requirements.

So, no converted 1/8 buggies or MT's and no nitro motors


----------



## Smiley

Looks good Phil.

I'll be there as well, .


----------



## JammInChris

Courtney Vaughan said:


> All ESC/Electric Motor/Battery/*Tire/Wheel* combinations are allowed in HARC races.


Ugh, that just kills the look of short course trucks...for me anyways.


----------



## Verti goat

Big Phil said:


> Chris dropped off my new lid..:dance:


"Taste the Rainbow..."

Skittles


----------



## kstoracing

Kills the look of short course...lol. ROAR in HARC what....lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

People will b**ch if I do and will b**ch if I don't Chris.........I gave up on anything remotely close to a spec-type class a long time ago. 

The THEORY of spec-type rules like a certain type of tire/body/motor/etc is great.

The REALITY is that once people hit the track with these trucks, all they want to do is trick them out. 


Am I really talking about this!?!?!? I should be putting my foot in my mouth instead of opening this discussion


----------



## kstoracing

Just run what you have and may the truck that doesn't brake win...lol.


----------



## Verti goat

kstoracing said:


> Just run what you have and may the truck that doesn't *brake *win...lol.


So true....or break!


----------



## Big Phil

JammInChris said:


> Are we allowing 1/8 scale wheels and tires now????


Just testing calm down..


----------



## Big Phil

kstoracing said:


> Looks, the sames as the old body he dropped off...lol.
> 
> You keep the same color scheme?
> 
> How much are the club races at Mikes? 15 or 20...lol?


It's different colors..My old one is green with snake skin.20bucks for racing.


----------



## mmorrow

Roger I want the tank. I will pick it up from you this weekend.


----------



## Doc Hepner

Hey Mark...I have two of them so I'll save one for you. See you Saturday!


----------



## JammInChris

Courtney Vaughan said:


> People will b**ch if I do and will b**ch if I don't Chris.........I gave up on anything remotely close to a spec-type class a long time ago.
> 
> The THEORY of spec-type rules like a certain type of tire/body/motor/etc is great.
> 
> The REALITY is that once people hit the track with these trucks, all they want to do is trick them out.
> 
> Am I really talking about this!?!?!? I should be putting my foot in my mouth instead of opening this discussion


Run the rules you think would work, I'm just saying I like the look of the scale trucks...thats all :cheers:


----------



## kstoracing

Thanks Phil.

Itching to race since I won't make the HARC on the 24th.

If I ran SC i'd probably would run buggy tires too, since it would mean one less set of tires to keep up with. I'd call it a scale baja truck. But with tire people making the spec tires it may go to spec and unlimited for larger races.


----------



## Doc Hepner

I just want to get the rules straightened out. The last I heard the 4X4 SC class was limited to 2S, SC Tires/Rims, and SC style body. Once again it comes down to who has the most money to trick out their ride to gain the advantage. What are we saying to the new comers and budget racers who bring out their stock 4X4 sc truck? Go back and spend another $400 bucks and then you might be able to compete!!! I just wish I would have known about these rules prior to investing all this money. Almost makes me want to go back to 1/8 gas (and I don't like gas racing). At least there you only gain the advantage by how powerful your motor is and how good you can drive. I'm done now. Thanks for clarifying the rules.


----------



## mmorrow

roger i will make you a deal on a tank. lol


----------



## kaotickc

mmorrow said:


> roger i will make you a deal on a tank. lol


:cheers:


----------



## rex cars

See what you started CV? SC should be limited to foam tires and mechanical speed control only.:biggrin:


----------



## Big Phil

Sorry Courtney all i wanted to do was show off my new body..lol You guys do know a set of SC tires are the same price as 1/8 right..


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

way to go Phill! lol


----------



## jep527

No matter what you do to your car that don't make you drive better. We had a race running 4x4 and 2 wheel drives together and a 2 wheel drive won. So its how good you drive. That makes a winner not the car. Tires don't matter.


----------



## fast1970

Big Phil said:


> Sorry Courtney all i wanted to do was show off my new body..lol You guys do know a set of SC tires are the same price as 1/8 right..


I run 1/8 scale wheels, its too much to stock Buggy, Truggy and "core(1/10) scale wheels, but really, either way, there is a cause and effect to either tire, a true "spec" class will run OEM (Original Equipment Manufacturer) Parts, And that would be the Spec tire, spec battery, spec servo..yada yada, If you wanna run a spec class, run it, no upgrades, no custom bodies, box stock. Otherwise run an open class, let em run what they got, if you want to spend another 3-400.00 go ahead, it all comes down to driver. Sure my 1/8 scale wheels B/L set up with a 5000mah Lipo may make my truck faster...until I wreck, or untill my wheels (1/8th spec) Cause me to nollie over on the track, or I discover I do not have enough grunt in my stock servo to turn my wheels, or I rip my spur gear out cause I have way to much power:traction ratio, anyway, race what ya got, most folks can drive around me with a brick on wheels if the have the skeels...:headknock


----------



## Big Phil

Back on track who's coming out this Saturday?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

No worries Phil............

Richard........laughing at your comment this morning!

Roger.......if you're in doubt about what the HARC rules are, you can always visit my little website.....rules are posted. www.HoustonAreaRC.com

Like Phil said......back on track!

I'm trying to get a hall-pass for the first half of the day to come and get some track time in. Need to test some new setup changes.


----------



## darrenwilliams

CV, Glad to see you are making more appearances than just the HARC Races. Practice makes perfection.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I know, I know.......that was 50% of the point in going electric......more time to practice.


----------



## mmorrow

he said trying.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

Well guys I finally joined the pack and bought me an MBX-6! ESC and Elite mounts are in and the buggy and X-ray body should be in today or tomorrow! Now if only I can find time to come race?!


----------



## nelson6500

Brandon And I will be there


----------



## bjm2978

Suttton give me a call 832-296-4800


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Xray body fits the MBX6E?

I know that the old MBX5 and the XB8 bodies were interchangeable....

I've been trying to get a hold of one of the Proline Hi-Flow bodies for an 808, but they make every brand EXCEPT that one it seems! Wondering if the MBX6 Hi-Flow body will fit the 808???? Anybody with a Mugen running one of these Hi-Flow bodies that will be at the next HARC race?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

don't know if he's on this board Brian....


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

Ok it just arrived woohoo, now the work begins! We fitted Darrens 808 body on Brians car and it cleared my 6s so we both ordered the Jconcept bodies and I will let you know when it gets here tomorrow!


----------



## nik77356

The proline crowd pleazer for the 808 will fit a mugen but it is a bit wide. I would not run a mugen body on an xray as it might fit funny


----------



## Smiley

Is it time to race yet?


----------



## mmorrow

yea I bet you are ready Smiley. Sorry about your luck last weekend.
Try not to take it out on us to bad this weekend.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Im gonna beat all you guys! By 10 laps!!!!!


Oh wait i dont have a car anymore!

i will just rig the computer! lol


----------



## bjm2978

Mark and Smiley look out turned some 30sec lap times. lol O wait maybe that was when I jumped pipe


----------



## kjam22

*J Concept MBX6 Bodies*

Courtney, I have quite a few of the JConcepts MBX6 bodies laying around. I will make you a deal on one or 2 if you are interested... still clear so you can paint w/ your own scheme.

I think I may have a J concepts 808 body in the closet too if you need it.

I am trying to get rid of some of last year's stock so that I can make a new order.


----------



## JANKEII

What happen?


mmorrow said:


> yea I bet you are ready Smiley. Sorry about your luck last weekend.
> Try not to take it out on us to bad this weekend.


----------



## Smiley

Was leading the B Main (Tried some different set-ups in Qualifying, Did'nt work the way I had hoped. So I was in the B) when I rolled it. A corner marshal that was wearing gloves hit my flywheel. Went back out a lap down (in 12th), Made it back up to 4th with 3 minutes to go and ran out of fuel, Doh! Trying to go for 10 minute pit, But I was driving so hard, I was wasting a ton of fuel. It would have been an easy bump up if it wasnt for that corner marshal, Oh well.


----------



## JANKEII

That sucks!!! Oh well...


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Kyle, are any of those bodies the Hi-Flow bodies for the MBX6?


----------



## mmorrow

Sounds like it is going to be a good race tomorrow. 
See yall in the afternoon


----------



## nik77356

I'm so mad I can't race!


----------



## mmorrow

Why is that because you sucked so bad in Austin. ; )


----------



## 4merstatechamp

I don't know, I think he drove ok, probably just wanted to make you feel better for sucking so bad in Houston, I know thats my excuse.:brew:


----------



## Snowmonkey

hahaha that is funny oh and i will use that one to ;-)


----------



## mmorrow

BTW how did you do in Austin Derek? Not that anyone cares


----------



## JMartin

He made out like a BUSTER!! Well, at least Bonedaddys was a winner!!!His wife probably want to go to toy car races anymore either.


----------



## nik77356

When you look up winner in the dictionary it will say, "See Bonedaddy's". LOL


----------



## Jason Parson

Once again, there was another good race IMO. I was able to come out for a hour or two and enjoyed watching. Best part is my 4 mo. old got to check it out and it seemed like he enjoyed watching the cars around the track. I guess we now have another enthusiast in the family


----------



## Big Phil

Jason Parson said:


> Once again, there was another good race IMO. I was able to come out for a hour or two and enjoyed watching. Best part is my 4 mo. old got to check it out and it seemed like he enjoyed watching the cars around the track. I guess we now have another enthusiast in the family


Thanks for coming out glad you had a good time..We did have some great racing I'll get the results posted tonight guys.


----------



## Merdith

*Not very nice...*

Hey Mike M. I've noticed your posts are usually a bit rude, Even if your joking, you could be a bit nicer to you race friends, JMO....


----------



## insaneracin2003

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## flyboi33

*Slower n Slower*



insaneracin2003 said:


> hahahahahahahaha


Did you race Saturday?


----------



## Big Phil

Merdith said:


> Hey Mike M. I've noticed your posts are usually a bit rude, Even if your joking, you could be a bit nicer to you race friends, JMO....


lol


----------



## mmorrow

Who is Mike M?


----------



## troytyro

Who is Mike M? gotta be you mark!! haha


----------



## mmorrow

What? me?
maybe he does not read all of the post.
The guys that I am picking on I just spent all weekend with in Austin.


----------



## GoFaster

Be careful Mark, You might make someone cry. haha


----------



## mmorrow

LOL


----------



## Gary

Chill out MD! 

Mark wasn't the one who punched out Kurt Wenger on the drivers stand.


----------



## mmorrow

LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nik77356

Who was that Biff?


----------



## Gary

nik77356 said:


> Who was that Biff?


Maybe he will man up for himself.


----------



## Gary

Or not.


----------



## Merdith

*Hmmm*

Anyways, Let's try to say more positive things, Mark, you drive punched and still in control, it's fun to watch you race, see you at Vertigo for the series race.


----------



## Big Phil

Here are the results from Last Saturday sorry it took so long i really wanted to post them on our new site but it's not quite ready.. I couldn't post them here for some reason so here's a link http://www.***********/forums/showthread.php?p=301975#post301975


----------



## 4merstatechamp

Merdith said:


> Anyways, Let's try to say more positive things, Mark, you drive punched and still in control, it's fun to watch you race, see you at Vertigo for the series race.


In control? Huh, not sure you've raced with Mark before, he can make novice guys look good when he blows out.


----------



## mmorrow

Derek don't make me say something not nice. lol

When I blow out? 
That would be you most of the time. : )


----------



## kaotickc

Well, you gotta admit mark....you had the foams blowing out of one of your tires......so that statement has to be somewhat correct...lol


----------



## mmorrow

lol. u got me. was running low 30.something's though.


----------



## Big Phil

mmorrow said:


> lol. u got me. was running low 30.something's though.


Still wasn't good enough to get it done though..lol


----------



## Smiley

Mark, I ran some 29's Sunday!


----------



## mmorrow

That is what I heard. Awesome. What tires where you running?


----------



## Smiley

Worn M3 Holeshots. It seemed like the more "Bald" they were, The faster they were.


----------



## mmorrow

yea but only in the groove


----------



## nik77356

Don't get out of the groove.


----------



## bjm2978

Smiley and Mark sounds like ya want a rematch.lol


----------



## Guest

Nice running Smiley


----------



## mmorrow

Brian I guess the only want to play in your playgound. ; )
Dont worry you will get better soon. lol
Oh yea good run last weekend. I had to be nice!!!


----------



## mmorrow

Brian shouldnt you be at work.


----------



## bjm2978

Trust me I am trying. Are you going to vertigo Sat?


----------



## mmorrow

Nope I will be dressed up like a Monkey at snowmonkeys wedding. lol


----------



## Big Phil

mmorrow said:


> Nope I will be dressed up like a Monkey at snowmonkeys wedding. lol


A yea you have a funeral to attend.


----------



## Smiley

Matt, Thanks. 

When there is a small groove, You can run almost any worn down tire. Keeping the track wet has helped with this. Since there is moisture in the track, As soon as it dries it does not take long for a groove to form.

If it does rain on the HARC Race, Anyone want to race @ Mikes? Just incase it does get rained out. Hopefully not, But you never know. Its up to a 40% Chance Friday and Saturday.

Either way, I am looking forward to racing somewhere. Got Joors Bearing in the 3 Port, Runs like a champ!!!!


----------



## Big Phil

Smiley said:


> Matt, Thanks.
> 
> When there is a small groove, You can run almost any worn down tire. Keeping the track wet has helped with this. Since there is moisture in the track, As soon as it dries it does not take long for a groove to form.
> 
> If it does rain on the HARC Race, Anyone want to race @ Mikes? Just incase it does get rained out. Hopefully not, But you never know. Its up to a 40% Chance Friday and Saturday.
> 
> Either way, I am looking forward to racing somewhere. Got Joors Bearing in the 3 Port, Runs like a champ!!!!


I'll be ready.


----------



## mmorrow

can someone get out of Thomas wedding?
All you have to do is stand there.


----------



## Guest

hahahaha your asking alot there Mark hahahah I know its going to be hard standing next to him covered in Prep&shine and smelling like cherries


----------



## Doc Hepner

I would be up for racing at Mike's. Can't go to the HARC race because of a baseball game at 2:00 PM.


----------



## JammInChris

Doc Hepner said:


> I would be up for racing at Mike's. Can't go to the HARC race because of a baseball game at 2:00 PM.


I'll be at Mikes in the afternoon, have some newbies with Losi desert trucks I'm trying to convert to SCT.


----------



## Jason Parson

question, do i need a personal transponder to race at Mikes?


----------



## kstoracing

Yes, I think so. They may have done away with loaners. Check with Phil to be sure though.


----------



## Big Phil

Jason Parson said:


> question, do i need a personal transponder to race at Mikes?


Yes you have to have a PT.. We have some for sale in the shop.


----------



## Jason Parson

whats the going price these days......


----------



## kaotickc

They usually for new in the $105 +/- range...


----------



## Big Phil

We will be racing this Sat so all you guy's that aren't going to Indy bring your arse to the track we'll get started at 6pm same as always.


----------



## nik77356

Wish I wasnt working a closing shift or you can bet I would be there! It feels like its been forever since I've been to the track!


----------



## B4Maz

nik77356 said:


> Wish I wasnt working a closing shift or you can bet I would be there! It feels like its been forever since I've been to the track!


Plan on calling in sick. :biggrin:


----------



## ayrroger

wish i could go too. watching UFC fight instead.


----------



## GoFaster

It's as easy as not watching the UFC fight. Oh wait, you don't get to decide what you do or don't do. haha


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Rashad or Rampage???


----------



## JammInChris

ayrroger said:


> wish i could go too. watching UFC fight instead.


DVR...dude where are your priorities...! :brew:


----------



## ayrroger

ron, would rather watch fight.

no DVR.... want rashad to win just cause rampage talks too much ****.


----------



## Big Phil

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Rashad or Rampage???


I dislike them both so it makes no difference 2 me.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

to tell you the truth, this is the one UFC PPV I could do without..............

Usually, there's someone you like, and someone you dislike.........so you've got someone to root for.

In this case, I could give a **** about either of these guys, and think it's just a matter of time before they fall out of title contention anyway.

The only person I care about seeing how they do on this card is Amir Sadolluh


----------



## GoFaster

ayrroger said:


> ron, would rather watch fight.
> 
> no DVR.... want rashad to win just cause rampage talks too much ****.


I'm like that with fishing. Fishing trip comes, good bye rc. lol

I might be combining them this weekend, so WOOHOO:doowapsta


----------



## Big Phil

Alright guys new week new race is it sat yet?


----------



## Jason Parson

man i cant wait to get out of the stands and in the pits and start racing with you guys. I just need a few more things to get my sc10 ready to go. I wanted to come out too but i got lured into the UFC, 4 hours of my life i will never get back


----------



## Big Phil

Jason Parson said:


> man i cant wait to get out of the stands and in the pits and start racing with you guys. I just need a few more things to get my sc10 ready to go. I wanted to come out too but i got lured into the UFC, 4 hours of my life i will never get back


 What do you need?


----------



## Jason Parson

a transponder for one, a pair of tires and another battery since i think the 3 nimhs i have are all toast lol. Do you guys still have the calibers in stock?


----------



## JANKEII

Are you guys racin this Saturday? (6/5/10)


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Yes we will be racing this weekend! Starting at 6pm!


----------



## Big Phil

Big Phil said:


> Alright guys new week new race is it sat yet?





JANKEII said:


> Are you guys racin this Saturday? (6/5/10)


Yea didn't you see that post?lol


----------



## JANKEII

Nooo,lol... Sweet I'll be there.


Big Phil said:


> Yea didn't you see that post?lol


----------



## Big Phil

JANKEII said:


> Nooo,lol... Sweet I'll be there.


Cool man see you then.


----------



## kaotickc

Is it sat. yet?


----------



## nik77356

I graduate this Saturday so I won't be making it.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Congrats!


----------



## nik77356

Thanks!


----------



## ayrroger

i will be there!!!!!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

i will finaly get to run my Serpent!


----------



## Smiley

Finally, Huh!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

The Serpent buggy Tqed the manufactures challenge in Alabama!


----------



## Big Phil

We had some awesome racing last night. I would like to thank everyone that came out and helped support the track! Summer is here thats for sure man it was hot wasn't to bad in the pits though felt like a wind tunnel with all them fans going.lol There were alot of guys there i haven't seen in awhile good to see yall back at mike's congrat's to all the winner's Jason B took expert Buggy Willy Mills won SC and Rob T won sportsman buggy. We will be racing next Sat same time as always 6pm.


----------



## jep527

Way to go rob. Rob will be in expert soon.


----------



## killerkustoms

Had a good time, thanks to Chuck J for getting all the guys to come out and race...

Jason B represented Alpha strong last night running that orange head in his buggy, that motor powered and sounded like a beast...ridiculous speed!


----------



## stonegforce

*?*



Big Phil said:


> We will be racing this sat at 6.. I'm going to work on some rough spots and make a change to the rhythm section tomorrow it should be in good shape on race day.


what are you going to race? foot race, boat race, go kart, what?


----------



## fast1970

Had a good time, Track kicked my but, I think I was dead last in every class last night, I will blame my set up, but I was not driving good, but it is my setup that caused it....

Conrats to Rob, that was a good run!


----------



## Big Phil

stonegforce said:


> what are you going to race? foot race, boat race, go kart, what?


Rc cars read a little..


----------



## JammInChris

Big Phil said:


> We had some awesome racing last night. I would like to thank everyone that came out and helped support the track! Summer is here thats for sure man it was hot wasn't to bad in the pits though felt like a wind tunnel with all them fans going.lol There were alot of guys there i haven't seen in awhile good to see yall back at mike's congrat's to all the winner's Jason B took expert Buggy Willy Mills won SC and Rob T won sportsman buggy. We will be racing next Sat same time as always 6pm.


Bummed I wasn't able to race last night but looking forward to next week...Congrats Willy :biggrin:


----------



## wily

Big Phil said:


> We had some awesome racing last night. I would like to thank everyone that came out and helped support the track! Summer is here thats for sure man it was hot wasn't to bad in the pits though felt like a wind tunnel with all them fans going.lol There were alot of guys there i haven't seen in awhile good to see yall back at mike's congrat's to all the winner's Jason B took expert Buggy Willy Mills won SC and Rob T won sportsman buggy. We will be racing next Sat same time as always 6pm.


Hey Phil....you forgot to say who won e-buggy. I had nothing for you and just tried to keep Suttin off my *****.

Suttin...good race BTW.


----------



## wily

JammInChris said:


> Bummed I wasn't able to race last night but looking forward to next week...Congrats Willy :biggrin:


Thanks sir! You shoulda come out.


----------



## jbranham50

Good times this Saturday for sure. Would have been better if Mr. Burns would have not LOFT'ed it up so bad.

COME ON MR. BURNS!!!!!


----------



## skillett

Thanks Jason for helping with my carb,you had that alpha flying.To you sportsman racers close race except for rob you ran away with it ,Moma birds kicking you out of the nest though you keep driving like that I might not be the guy to tune for you.lol just kidding.thanks Willy for pitting me ......and thanks Jermey and phil for giving us a place to race........:brew:


----------



## Big Phil

wily said:


> Hey Phil....you forgot to say who won e-buggy. I had nothing for you and just tried to keep Suttin off my *****.
> 
> Suttin...good race BTW.


I can't give myself props willy..Thanks for the front row parking spot at ihop..lol

It was great having you guys out skillet hope to see you and the others back again.


----------



## Hogster

yep it was fun. i thought for sure chuck would win the main after that awesome first qual he had. Those lap times were silly fast like the experts. 
I now want a orange head alpha. Holy cow Jason's was running crazy fast, lots of power-- actually I'de rather have those driving skills instead.
SKILLET you the man.. again thanks for helping me out with the tuning. 

Be back for HARC


----------



## Guest

Jeremy Cupps said:


> The Serpent buggy Tqed the manufactures challenge in Alabama!


 what class Jeremy? Jesse Robbers with Hot bodys Tqed pro buggy


----------



## nik77356

I think it TQ'ed a round or 2, not the whole class.

Had a bunch of fun yesterday, lots of great racing. Some body splitting action too!  Can't wait for the HARC race in 2 weeks!


----------



## Smiley




----------



## JANKEII

Racin this Saturday?


----------



## skillett

JANKEII said:


> Racin this Saturday?


 Come on ........been working on a little car set up past sat...I think I got the old losi dailed........:cop:


----------



## Big Phil

JANKEII said:


> Racin this Saturday?


Yes sir..In fact we will be taking 5 bucks from every entry and paying out for 1st 2nd and 3rd in each class. So come out and get some track time before the HARC race.


----------



## nik77356

I'm there then! Woo!


----------



## kstoracing

Wish I could do it. Maybe I can sneak some track time in on Friday. I know I wont be able to do it 2 weekends in a row. Hopefully I can get some more practice time on the SC before the 26th.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

The SC is fun at Mike's Karl............still trying to get another one for myself.

Trying to choose between this 4PK I just bought and an SC rolling chassis.........


----------



## Smiley

Awesome Phil. I'll be there, So will Dan with the (wait for it..............wait for it...............) Losi, !


----------



## GoFaster

Smiley said:


> Awesome Phil. I'll be there, So will Dan with the (wait for it..............wait for it...............) Losi, !


Dude, you finally cracked a good one. :idea: :cop:I almost smiled.


----------



## Smiley

lol,


----------



## Merdith

*I'm laughing too...*



GoFaster said:


> Dude, you finally cracked a good one. :idea: :cop:I almost smiled.


 funny Smiley....


----------



## jbranham50

Cool deal....sounds like a race this weekend!

I can't let Dan just come out, TQ and win on the first weekend with the new car! Congrats on the new ride Dan!

I'll try and get Mr. Burns to make a showing as well.

What ever happened to that Mark Morrow guy?


----------



## nik77356

Who's Mark Morrow? It sounds familiar...

Can't wait for this weekend, hopefully we can get a large turnout!


----------



## Big Phil

nik77356 said:


> Who's Mark Morrow? It sounds familiar...
> 
> Can't wait for this weekend, hopefully we can get a large turnout!


Yes i want a rematch.lol


----------



## nik77356

You fell out even before you brole! What's a rematch gonna do?


----------



## mmorrow

It is ok Nick. We have all won races by default. 
The difference is we dont feel good about it. Unless it is JB we beat.


----------



## mmorrow

btw I need more rep points.


----------



## mmorrow

looking forward to this weekend


----------



## Big Phil

nik77356 said:


> You fell out even before you brole! What's a rematch gonna do?


 Tie it up.


----------



## nik77356

Best 2 out of 3 Phil? Last weekend, this weekend, HARC next weekend


----------



## jbranham50

mmorrow said:


> It is ok Nick. We have all won races by default.
> The difference is we dont feel good about it. Unless it is JB we beat.


I see how it is....but I still gave you some rep power!! And for your default beat down I will give you this :clover: hope it helps.


----------



## GoFaster

jbranham50 said:


> I see how it is....but I still gave you some rep power!! And for your default beat down I will give you this :clover: hope it helps.


this suits him better :an6:sad4sm:an6:sad4sm:an6:sad4sm:an6:sad4sm


----------



## wily

nik77356 said:


> Best 2 out of 3 Phil? Last weekend, this weekend, HARC next weekend


Dang! Nik is calling these suckers out.


----------



## jbranham50

Mark, I'm sorry I thought Rep Power was the same as LOFT Power sooo I'm taking it back.

Ron what's up? How's the Alaskan State Championship shaping up this year? Oh and what's the best tire for pete moss?

When are you coming back to Texas? I should fly up there while youre there and do some fishing.


----------



## jbranham50

Ron you forgot to add :headknock to the end of your Markism.


----------



## Smiley

lol @JB


----------



## Big Phil

nik77356 said:


> Best 2 out of 3 Phil? Last weekend, this weekend, HARC next weekend


Sounds good nick..lol


----------



## GoFaster

HAHA

I'll be back in 2-3 months. Fishing is just getting started up. WOOHOO


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

im gonna get my popcorn ready!!!


----------



## mmorrow

JC instead of getting your popcorn ready why dont you get your buggy ready.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

My Nitro MBX6 will be in Friday so Im gonna try to make it out early Saturday and may be able to run a few heats before my gig in Crosby!! I took off for HARC next Saturday so its on! Im gonna pull a Morrow and race nitro and Electric!!


----------



## mmorrow

it is good for more track time, but they do not drive the same.
Maybe we can get Earl to run both also.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green

Kevin bought one and I was getting pretty fast with it so I figured I would try it out, its pretty fun to change it up a little! Plus it was wicked awesome to drive the **** out of it for 5 hours and never have to wait for batteries to charge!


----------



## kaotickc

Quit Crying Go Green said:


> Plus it was wicked awesome to drive the **** out of it for 5 hours and never have to wait for batteries to charge!


Told ya its nice. . . .to just fuel and go!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

i havent made my mind up yet if i will race or not! I full week of it at the nats kinda drained me! Plus it was a long road trip by myself! but i will be their ragardless


----------



## ayrroger

Is the all mighty "mike" morrow going to make an appearence??


----------



## jbranham50

Do you mean Mark Battaile?


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

oh my!!!!


----------



## nik77356

I got another letter in the mail advertising your air conditioning repair! What a spammer! LOL


----------



## mmorrow

Maybe I should start a AC company now too. 
Thanks for the idea.


----------



## B4Maz

Quit Crying Go Green said:


> My Nitro MBX6 will be in Friday


Another MUGEN? :headknock


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Nick.......I hated to "join the crowd" but I'll be damned if my lap times aren't coming down significantly with my new ride. I'm down to 31's at Mike's with practice M2 tires, so that'll probably equate to 29-30 seconds when I strap on some M3 tires.

There is no way that was happening with my Xray...........

Are you coming to the next HARC race? I want you to drive my car.


----------



## B4Maz

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Nick.......I hated to "join the crowd" but I'll be damned if my lap times aren't coming down significantly with my new ride. I'm down to 31's at Mike's with practice M2 tires, so that'll probably equate to 29-30 seconds when I strap on some M3 tires.
> 
> There is no way that was happening with my Xray...........
> 
> Are you coming to the next HARC race? I want you to drive my car.


LOL, I like given the Mugen guys a hard time.

I will be down for the next HARC for sure. I drove Willy's Mugen and it was pretty close to my RC8Be. Lots of steering. He had his setup for a lot of high speed steering though.


----------



## Hogster

You guys are way to fast. The best lap I've turned is 32 flat. Gonna have to practice some more


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

sign ups will close at 5:30 racing starts at 6:00!


----------



## jasonwipf

racing was fun last night! 1/8th Amain gas buggy looked especially competitive.


----------



## wily

GCR folks.....I had blast.....wish I would have held it together for the mains. Thanks for putting on a good race for us.

Willy


----------



## nik77356

Lots of fun. I can't wait till the HARC next weekend! Good clean racing in the main Will. Hopefully we can do that again next weekend.


----------



## jbranham50

Thanks for making it out, to everyone who did. I had a great time Saturday night and look forward to some HARC action this Satuday.


----------



## wily

nik77356 said:


> Lots of fun. I can't wait till the HARC next weekend! Good clean racing in the main Will. Hopefully we can do that again next weekend.


I had your number, but you wouldnt make a friggin mistake! It was fun!

Thanks again for the help with Tys car.


----------



## killerkustoms

WTH JB your gonna attend a HARC.....cool...thank god your in expert...lol..what about Mr. Burns


----------



## mmorrow

That was cool Saturday night. Just haggin out with some close racing.
Houston's talent is really strong across the board right now.
Elec buggy was fun to watch. wtg Nick and Wily


----------



## mmorrow

Oh yea Good Job Phil and JC on the race program.


----------



## jbranham50

Yes I will be there and I'm sure Mr. Burns will make a showing too. How about MOSUGA racing?


----------

